# HELP! What is the best website company to start a business on?



## CA Clothing Co. (Apr 18, 2009)

I am about to open up a company and I need some advice on what website company I should pick. What company should I use to start my own website?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Website company to do what? Register a domain?, Shopping cart? Hosting?

What kind of site will you have? Ecommerce? Informational? 

What do you want your site to do? 

Whats your budget?

Do you want turnkey, or hands on?


----------



## CA Clothing Co. (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank you for replying!

I am looking for a Ecommerce website company and I want it to sell my products i make.

My budget is around $100-$200 and I would like a hands on.

Thanks for your time:

Cameron Feldhaus


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CA Clothing Co. said:


> Thank you for replying!
> 
> I am looking for a Ecommerce website company and I want it to sell my products i make.
> 
> ...


With that budget, you may want to look at shopify.com or bigcartel.com 

The "best" is kind of relative (everyone's needs and budget are different).


----------



## kadman (Apr 19, 2009)

I am fairly new as well and have not launched as of yet. I have been speaking to volusion.com and have liked what I've seen.


----------



## CA Clothing Co. (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes, if you can read my response it said that I have a budget of $100-200. You never said monthly, you just said budget!


----------



## kadman (Apr 19, 2009)

Rodney may be right in bigcartel.com. I was looking at their site after his post and it looks just as good as volusion.com. Maybe even a little more affordable.


----------

